# Order from Orchid Inn



## Cat (May 7, 2015)

I got to meet Sam today and picked up some flask and a BS plant.

Paph. Sanderianum x Sib ('Twister' x 'Henry'), BS

Flasks List:
- OIN0014 Paph. Prince Edward of York (Sanderianum 'Lady in Red' x Rothschildianum 'Leo' SM/JOGA)
- OIN008 Wossner Black Wings (Rothschildianum 'Red Sea' x Adductum var. anitum 'Ace' AM/AOS)
- OIN0100 Paph. Stonei 'The Best' x Johanna Burkhart 'Strokes of Midnight' FCC/AOS
- OIM0079 Paph. Michael Koopowtiz (Philippinense 'Super Long Twister' x Sanderianum '90+')
- OIP0020 Paph. Rothschildianum x Sib ('Giant Wings' GM/WOC x 'X-Hot' SSM/JOGA)
- OIZ403 Paph. Rothschildianum x Sib ('New Horizon' FCC/AOS x 'Raptor' GM/JOGA)

He also gave me this flask for free, OIH0126 Paph. Susan Booth (glanduliferum var. gardineri 'Dark Storm' x rothschildianum 'Perfection' GM/JOGA, FCC/AOS)

Very nice guy and can't wait to order from him again ^.^


----------



## troy (May 7, 2015)

A very smart thing to do, you did!! You have good taste of paphs!! Where did you see sam?


----------



## Cat (May 7, 2015)

Sam is on his way to Toronto today. He happened to be driving by my place (About 10 mins from my house) so I drove down to meet him at a Tim Horton's just off the 401.


----------



## papheteer (May 7, 2015)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## troy (May 7, 2015)

Lucky you!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 7, 2015)

great haul


----------



## Migrant13 (May 7, 2015)

Wow, what a mess of Paph's!


----------



## Marco (May 7, 2015)

Color me jealous. That PEOY is going to be awesome!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2015)

Score!


----------



## Silvan (May 7, 2015)

Nice haul! Are you going to keep them all for yourself?


----------



## Cat (May 7, 2015)

I'm only going to keep a couple from each flask. I'll have a lot to trade later.


----------



## cattmad (May 7, 2015)

good picks, some very good crosses in those flasks


----------



## hbathong (May 7, 2015)

Nice purchase. PM me if you want to share your Roths flasks. Thanks


----------



## MaryPientka (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations! Great buy.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 8, 2015)

I got Yang Ji Hawk and shin yi williams x sanderianum ...best flasks I have ever seen from Sam


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2015)

you are going to have fun!

fyi when u deflask you dont have to separate the plants. just pot up the whole puck w agar intact and stick under a humidity dome with an opening for air.much easier.on the tender plantlets this way. you can also crack open the lid for 48 hours first to let them start hardening off.

btw u should also repot that sand right away  then keep roots quite moist at all times.


----------



## orchideya (May 8, 2015)

They look great and will keep you busy for a while .


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> you are going to have fun!
> 
> fyi when u deflask you dont have to separate the plants. just pot up the whole puck w agar intact and stick under a humidity dome with an opening for air..



I find Sam's agar is very stiff and dissolves very and I try to gently remove much of the agar and pot as a clump.


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2015)

yeah maybe scrape a little off the edge under some running water but it will.eventually all dissolve away in a few weeks. you will have a much better success rate by not bruising the leaves and breaking roots.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 8, 2015)

Oooooh those are going to be amazing. Would love to see them all about 5 years from now


----------



## Clark (May 8, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Cat (May 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> you are going to have fun!
> 
> fyi when u deflask you dont have to separate the plants. just pot up the whole puck w agar intact and stick under a humidity dome with an opening for air.much easier.on the tender plantlets this way. you can also crack open the lid for 48 hours first to let them start hardening off.
> 
> btw u should also repot that sand right away  then keep roots quite moist at all times.



Yup that is what I'm doing


----------



## polyantha (May 8, 2015)

Very intelligent haul. Especially the roths. I got the same crosses some time ago. Some of them will be award quality, especially here in Switzerland where roths are usually crappy in color and shape. They are very vigorous! Four out of 58 seedlings died.


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2015)

agree on the smart choices. the wossner black wings in particular will be very high quality. also my flask from that cross is insanely vigorous. the most vigorous multi flask i've ever grown...

if i were you i would not trade i would keep them all


----------



## Paphman910 (May 8, 2015)

Wow! Looks like a start of a great collection!


----------



## Cat (May 8, 2015)

Well dam. I forgot to get a Paph Yang-Ji Hawk flask... I'm willing to trade some of my seedlings for some Paph Yang-Ji Hawk seedling if anyone is getting that flask.


----------



## orchideya (May 9, 2015)

Cat, I think Paul Parks that you got from me is actually Yang-Ji Hawk. This is the cross:
sanderianum 'Lady in Red' x adductum var. anitum 'Ace' AM/AOS


----------



## Cat (May 9, 2015)

You maybe right orchideya. Can anyone tell me the difference between Paph Yang-Ji Hawk, and Paph Paul Parks?


----------



## Justin (May 9, 2015)

Yang Ji is made with var anitum, Paul P with adductum.


----------



## 17andgrowing (May 9, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Cat (May 9, 2015)

Justin said:


> Yang Ji is made with var anitum, Paul P with adductum.


Thank you!


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 10, 2015)

Well done Cat.

That and the 50th SOOS dend make for a great monthly haul.

You will be pleasantly busy looking after all those babies.

Hope they are well behaved and grow like weeds!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 11, 2015)

A word of advice: Grow the roths and multifloral hybrids in warm conditions (year round) and they will grow like weeds!


----------



## cnycharles (May 12, 2015)

Wow you are going to be busy!


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2015)

Justin said:


> you are going to have fun!
> 
> just pot up the whole puck w agar intact and stick under a humidity dome with an opening for air.much easier.on the tender plantlets this way. you can also crack open the lid for 48 hours first to let them start hardening off.
> .



I would soak and separate them, from experience.


----------



## Justin (May 12, 2015)

nope. not w sams multi flasks


----------



## troy (Feb 14, 2017)

Curious to know how theses are doing


----------



## Wendy (Feb 15, 2017)

She hasn't been around for months. Don't know where she went.


----------

